# Duyuru > Gündem >  En fazla ihale Alarko'ya...

## bozok

*En fazla ihale Alarko’ya...*



*Yiğit Bulut*
*VATAN GZT.*
*16.02.2009*


İshak Alaton New York Times’a demeç vermiş;* “Türkiye’de hiç dışlanmadım”!**Oysa aynı Alaton* bundan birkaç ay önce başta Referans Gazetesi’nden Eyüp Can olmak üzere gazetecilere bakın neler demişti! 

Alaton’un ağzından aynen aktarıyorum;* “...Türkiye’de halk değil, rejim yahudi düşmanıdır... Atatürk’ün etrafındaki bazı kişilerin bizlere, yani “ötekilere” müthiş reaksiyonları vardı. Onlar neticesinde Ankara’dan valiliklere talimatlar gidiyordu, ‘taciz edin’ diye. Bu, zamanla bilinçli bir devlet politikası haline geldi... Mesela Vakıflar Genel Müdürlüğü diye bir yer var. Orada Müslüman olmayan kitleye eziyete devam ediliyor. 12 yıl önce bir kanun çıkmıştı. Orada bu devlete sabotaj yapabilecekler sıralanıyordu: Büyükelçiler, turistler, bir de Türkiye’deki yabancılar-TC vatandaşları dahil... Mesela birkaç yıl önce bir ihaleye girmiştik. En iyi fiyatı verdik bekliyoruz. Sonra öğrendik ki Bakan, “Bu işi Yahudi’ye mi vereceksiniz?” demiş... Beş-altı yıl oluyor, Sami Ofer isimli bir adam, bizim Mehmet Kutman ile bir olup, buraya milyar dolarlık bir yatırım yapacaktı... Rıhtım canlanacak, yabancı bandıralı gemiler binlerce turist getirecek, Kapalıçarşı Pazar günleri bile açık tutulup, ekonomiye katkı sağlayacaktı... Olmadı... Medya ile bürokrasi el ele verdiler, bu projeyi önlediler. Neden? Ofer Yahudi! Olmaz! Yahudi’ye mi yedireceğiz burayı?..”* 

Sevgili dostlar, Alaton rüzgara göre* “fikir değiştirebilir”!* Ama gerçekler değişmez!

Türkiye’de* “YAHUDİ DüşMANLIğI”* yoktur ve politika gereği İsrail ile aramız ne kadar bozulursa bozulsun, ne Türklüğün ne de İslami değerlerimizin temeli* “antisemitizme”* izin vermez! 

Hatta ve hatta* “İsrail’e en sert çıkan AKP”* döneminde bile* “devlete”* hiçbir zaman* “antisemitzm”* bulaşmamıştır!

*İspatını mı istiyorsunuz?*

*Gerçek Alaton’un “iddiasından” çok farklı...*

*2001-2008 arasında devletten en fazla ihale alan holding Alarko...*

İsterseniz bazılarını sayayım;

- Ankara-İstanbul hızlı tren projesi 

- İstanbul Metrosu’nun en büyük bölümü 

- Melen Terfi Deposu Kıncıllı Sırtı Arası İsale Hattı 

- İGDAş- Başak Konutları (bazı bölümler) 

- Cevizli, Sarmaşık I ve Sarmaşık II santralleri 

- Samsun-üarşamba Havalimanı 

- üzelleştirme öncesi Tüpraş’ta yenileme ihaleleri 

Sevgili dostlar, burada saymaya sayfaların yetmeyeceği onlarca irili ufaklı ihale daha var... 

Peki bunların toplam değeri ne kadar? 

*Milyarlarca dolar...*

Evet, yanlış okumadınız, milyarlarca dolar...

*İşin bir de başka tarafı var. Belli bir miktar ile hızlı tren ihalesini alan Alarko, bedeli sonradan beğenmiyor ve devletimiz Alarko istedi diye ihalede fiyatı artırıyor. Hem de yüz milyonlarca euro...*

*Yanlış duymadınız, ihale bitiyor, Alaton “bu fiyata olmaz” diyor, Devlet “al sana yüzmilyonlarca euro daha” diyor! Ayrıma bak! Olsa olsa “pozitif” bir ayrımcılık var!* 


*Sonuç:* Türkiye ile İsrail’in arası politikacıların* “siyasi rant yaratma”* çabası gereği ne kadar bozulursa bozulsun; Türk halkı* “Ne Mutlu Türküm”* diyene ayrımı ile* “Türk olma” kriterine* sonuna kadar inanır ve tarihten getirdiği maddi-manevi değerler* “ırkçılığa, din ayrımına”* asla müsaade etmez! Aksini içeride* “pompalayanlara”* ve* “var olduğunu”* iddia edenlere duyurulur!



...

----------

